
Will Millennials Be the First Generation to Stop Fearing Death? - pseudolus
https://thewalrus.ca/death-will-millennials-be-the-first-generation-to-stop-fearing-death/
======
antisemiotic
If you're already dead inside, might as well take care of the formalities.

